# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > حرفه ای: دیدن کدهای فایل exe

## forodo

سلام
عید مبعث بر شما و خانواده محترمتان مبارک باشه.
با چه برنامه ای می تونم کدهای یه نرم افزار رو ببینم؟
با تشکر

----------


## forodo

درضمن من نمی دونم اون برنامه با چی نوشته شده.

----------


## Reza-HNA

به شرطی که برنامه به زبان .Net نوشته شده باشه و Obfuscate نشده باشه میتونید با Net Reflector. سورس برنامه رو مشاهده کنید .
برای اینکه بفهمید برنامه به چه زبانی نوشته شده از Pe Exeinfo استفاده کنید .
موفق باشید...

----------


## forodo

> به شرطی که برنامه به زبان .Net نوشته شده باشه و Obfuscate نشده باشه میتونید با Net Reflector. سورس برنامه رو مشاهده کنید .
> برای اینکه بفهمید برنامه به چه زبانی نوشته شده از Pe Exeinfo استفاده کنید .
> موفق باشید...


با اون تست کردم و گفت NET. نیست.
دیگه چه برنامه ای رو می تونم تست کنم؟

----------


## Reza-HNA

> با اون تست کردم و گفت NET. نیست.
> دیگه چه برنامه ای رو می تونم تست کنم؟


خب پس Net. نیست یا برنامه Obfuscate شده ، شاید هم Pack ! ، لازم به تست برنامه دیگه ای نیست .
نوشته ای رو که میده بزارید تا دقیق تر بتونم بگم!

----------


## typeman9

> خب پس Net. نیست یا برنامه Obfuscate شده ، شاید هم Pack ! ، لازم به تست برنامه دیگه ای نیست .
> نوشته ای رو که میده بزارید تا دقیق تر بتونم بگم!







سلام : 
خب کاری نداره از ابزارهای مهندسی معکوس استفاده کنید . مثل  IDA  Pro  advanced    که یک نرم افزار کاملا قانونی و مجاز است  و بعید می دونم این انجمن با این نرم افزار مشکل قانونی داشته باشه .

----------

